# Linux @ AS 400?



## Suchfunktion (7. März 2006)

Hallo!

Wir haben gerade einen alten AS 400 9402 (laut Staubschicht anscheinend schon 200 Jahre alt) ausgebuddelt und nun ja, wir (bzw. ich, meinen chef werd ich schon noch dazu ueberreden *g*) wollen Linux darauf installieren.

Distribution ist momentan egal.

Also die Fragen sind:
Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
Kennt jemand Anleitungen diesbezueglich?

Und bitte fragt nicht wieder nach dem 'Warum'. Danke 

P.S.:
AS400 = Server von IBM


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2006)

Hmm, AS/400... Sollte eigentlich laufen, ich weiss nur grad nicht was da fuer ein Prozessor drin steckt. Das letzte Mal, dass ich so eine Kiste vor der Nase hatte war damals in der Ausbildung. Unsere liefen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf AIX. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere muesste da irgendein PowerPC-Prozessor drin sitzen, bin aber nicht sicher. Am besten also mal das Internet fragen und dann eine entsprechende Distribution einsetzen.


----------



## daddz (7. März 2006)

Also ich hab hier daheim ein AS200 stehen und als OS ist SuSE Linux 7.2 AXP drauf.

Über den Prozessor und so kann ich dir momentan nicht mehr sagen...hab mich schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit dem beschäftigt.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. März 2006)

Gibt doch irgendwie SPARC und ARC (oder so.. komm grad etwas durcheinander),
also die zewi unterschiedlichen prozessorfamilien. und was auf dem einen laeuft, laeuft net auf dem anderen dachte ich immer


----------



## RedWing (7. März 2006)

Hallo,


> Also ich hab hier daheim ein AS200 stehen und als OS ist SuSE Linux 7.2 AXP drauf.



cat /proc/cpuinfo

sollte da Auskunft geben.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. März 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt doch irgendwie SPARC und ARC (oder so.. komm grad etwas durcheinander),
> also die zewi unterschiedlichen prozessorfamilien. und was auf dem einen laeuft, laeuft net auf dem anderen dachte ich immer


ARC sagt mir nix, Du meinst wohl eher ARM. Ob der fuer Desktop-/Serversysteme eingesetzt wird weiss ich absolut nicht, aber ich glaube, dass die eher in mobilen Devices zum Einsatz kommen. Zum Beispiel hat mein PDA einen ARM SA1110. Das SA steht dabei fuer StrongARM. Ganz schoen kraftig das Teil. 

SPARC ist auch unwahrscheinlich, da die SPARCs (SPARC und UltraSPARC) von Sun sind. Auf SPARC-Buechsen findet man in der Regel Solaris.

Das vorgesehene OS fuer Deinen AS/400 duerfte theoretisch AIX sein.
Ich les gerade, dass AS/400 der alte Name der iSeries-Rechner ist. 2000 gab es eine grosse Umbenennung der Server-Serien.
Laut IBM sollte Linux kein Problem sein, siehe hier. Jedoch musst Du wirklich noch herausfinden was fuer ein Prozessor da drin steckt. Ich tendier immer noch zum PowerPC, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht.
Auch Wikipedia erwaehnt PowerPC-Prozessoren und auch dort wird erwaehnt, dass Linux auf einem AS/400 laeuft.


----------

